# Swatch Buckle Needed, Also 40Cm X 5Mm Strap



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

doing my annual repairs on a neighbour's and some of her dads watches - mostly batteries but ...

i need a buckle for a swatch - steel or black 16mm to go on here










and a lng thin strap aprox 40cm x 5mm to go on here










anyone got something in their spares / scrap drawer ? i can pay a couple of quid or swap for a 20mm zulu perhaps or whatever...

or perhaps someone can point me to a link for the purchase thereof


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Not widely known, but swatch buckles and straps come with a lifetime guarantee (within reason)

They are made to break easily under strain (so as not to harm)

The above was what I was told by the Swatch Shop in Manchester Arndale.

I actually, last week received a free replacement from Swatch UK within a couple of days

Tel: 0845 899 0086

[email protected]

www.swatch.com


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

have emailed swatchservice lets see what occurs.

thanks :thumbup: (of course if i were a moderator i'd have to ban you for using that avatar :lol: - but we should all be glad that'll never ever happen :tongue2: )

any further assistance with that stupid long thin wrap around strap much appreciated :wallbash:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've had a rummage through my spares boxes, and come up with a couple of 16mm buckles if you're interested. They're not Swatch, unfortunately, and they're metal not black plastic, but one of them might do the trick for you if Swatch don't come up trumps. Here's a quick pic anyway:










I'm happy to send them both to you free of charge if you want to try 'em out mate :thumbup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Davey P said:


> I've had a rummage OO ER Misses !
> 
> I'm happy to send them both to you free of charge if you want to try 'em out mate :thumbup:


thanks for that, i might hold you to it if i cant get anything out of either swatch service uk, or perhaps even ebay ... :notworthy:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

No worries fella, just PM me if you want them.

Oh, and my rummage went a bit pear-shaped when I managed to drop a shoe box full of bits all over my home office floor.... :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

a jolly nice email from swatch in southampton this morning an a new buckle is on the way apparently.

so any ideas for that stupid bloody long thin strap ?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

swatch buckle arrived and was popped on - no bovver :lol:

still need help with that long thin strap. its the last of the 11 watches to be battery changed but not going to put a cell in a watch that cannot be worn.

it was mostly AG4's with a couple of AG3's and an AG1 the last one 'El Stappy' is an SR64 - which i don't have to hand anyway.

by the way this leave me with 8 x AG12 & 8 x AG13 batteries - which i have no use for - gimme a shout and i'll post em to you freebie like :yes:

cheap as chips these but the use by date is 9 / 2016 so shame to waste them


----------

